# Forum painfully slow.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wondering is anyone can help.

I recently let my galaxy tab 2 update to the new jellybean or whatever it's called OS, since then the forum has been unusable when using Internet Explorer although other things like eBay seem fine . The forum takes literally 5 minuets to load a page and typing a sentence is all but impossible.

It works ok on Firefox though. But I hate Firefox on android [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyone know what might cause this?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I presume when you day "Internet Explorer" you mean the stock Android browser? There are some browsers that emulate IE but that's a Windows product.

So I presume then that the stock browser also got upgraded at the same time as your OS and that is now slow - particularly when typing? That sounds like there's something using up processor cycles doing something. I don't know what. Is there some add on that's also become installed that can be switched off? Some auto spell check or something?

How fast is your internet connection? Modern software development tends to presume everyone is on a fast link it seems.

Alternatively, you could try another browser - have you tried Dolphin HD - that's what I use on Android and it works pretty well.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> I presume when you day "Internet Explorer" you mean the stock Android browser? There are some browsers that emulate IE but that's a Windows product.
> 
> So I presume then that the stock browser also got upgraded at the same time as your OS and that is now slow - particularly when typing? That sounds like there's something using up processor cycles doing something. I don't know what. Is there some add on that's also become installed that can be switched off? Some auto spell check or something?
> 
> ...


Yes sorry, it's the stock browser. I'm now using Google Chrome, it's far better . I'm using the 3network it's an h+ signal and at home my broadband wifi so it's not due to a slow connection. It's only this site others work perfectly.

I'll just use chrome for now, seems to be ok with that. Firefox for android works of bur I can't get it to play video clips.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Have you tried the Autoguide App, always found normal browsers slow on Android.
http://www.autoguide.com/mobile/
Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chrome is pretty good, I'll,check that out though hoggy. Thanks


----------

